# the boys as Ghost Hunters



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

they won Most Original being Ghost Hunters
(if you don't know the show, go to www.scifi.com/ghosthunters)

I think they would have won best costume, but they only had 1 prize and they were a team.

In an old house at the historic town in the park (Allaire for the Jerseyans) we were at









The fake graveyard there









In the parade









And with their prizes


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

they sure do look happpy with the prizes! did they catch a ghost?


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

No ghosts, except the one on Jared's shoulder!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job, looks like they had alot of fun.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

i just learned that JC Penny's carries the ghost hunter shirts...

Oh well, i had fun making them... LOL


----------

